# Moebius Giant Insect Completed



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Never thought be building one of these cause as we all know the Original Aurora one is untouchable cause of the Price tag that comes with it







.But Thanks to the People at Moebius we all can build a Giant Insect and Also Make a scene Monster Scene Style







Well enough of my Gabbing here he his The Giant Insect: 
























_________________
Dan


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, and great news that it's available after all these years. I wonder if the originals will come down in value somewhat now.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful work! The colorful detail you've put into that model is fantastic.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Happy Belated Birthday!!!*

:hat:HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY WOLFMAN66:hat:
Great job on a kit I thought I'd never see again:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man,mrmurph,Mcdee for the compliments and Thanks Mcdee for the Birthday wishes and OCT 30 my Favorite time of the year:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great job! were the wings molded in amber?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

otto said:


> Great job! were the wings molded in amber?


Thanks OTTO for the compliemnts and nope the wings and the eyes are clear plastic wich is a good thing cause you can do any color ya want with them.I took a mixture of Tamyia Clear Red and Clear Amber and did a wash with the eyes and Clear Orange and clear Yellow for the wings.I would like to see someone insert a light system in the giant insect cause it would look really neat to see the eyes light up.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool! 
How tall/wide/long is it???

Lynn


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Dino Lynn Bob said:


> Cool!
> How tall/wide/long is it???
> 
> Lynn


Thanks and its 1/13 scale and if you sizing it up against Aurora allosaurus its almost as big as him.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

A belated happy birthday to you Dan!!:hat: I hope you had a good one.
Beautiful work on the Giant Insect mate!! I really like the shimmering effect. It looks like it's a big kit!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Chris for the Birthday wishes and for the compliments on the Ginat Insect.Also here is a pic of the Insect next to my Allo and as you can see its a big kit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!!! I had no idea it was THAT big!! It amazes me how you turn out such high quality work in such a short time! Kudos to you Dan. 

Chris.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Ooooh Aaah.....
Cool, So they ar they are the same scale. I guess that makes since I heard the lines were supposed to cross over together at some point.
I can't wait to get mine!!

Lynn


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice job as usual Wolfie !! That jasper is bigger than I thought.

Note to JohnP.: There are the wings you've been looking for.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was just thinkin' that! 

Time to drag out my 1/6 Janet Van Dyne figure conversion.

I wonder if I leave the wings out in the sun, if they'll fade to clear.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

John, according to Dan they're already clear.

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

John P said:


> I was just thinkin' that!
> 
> Time to drag out my 1/6 Janet Van Dyne figure conversion.
> 
> I wonder if I leave the wings out in the sun, if they'll fade to clear.


Thanks Dabbler and John P. the wings and the eyes on the Giant Insect come clear so they definitly work with the kit you have in mind.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Wow! Looks like some of the sh%t that I saw in my first apartment (lol)! Excellent job though seriously!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

Great work Wolfman! The shimmering blue legs are great too. What color did you use? Is it sprayed?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Jeffg and AuroraFan for the compliments.Aurorafan the Giant insect was all done by hand and the color on the leggs is a Drybrushing of Metallic Ice Blue


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

wolfman66 said:


> Thanks Dabbler and John P. the wings and the eyes on the Giant Insect come clear so they definitly work with the kit you have in mind.


Eeeexcellent!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sweet work, Wolfie ol' bean! Kudos!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks James for the compliments and now we just gotta get someone to make a base for the big bugger


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yess! Something hive-like, maybe?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> Yess! Something hive-like, maybe?


Maybe Rick(Nightowl) can whipp something up for the big guy here:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

oh, RIIIIIIICK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Excellent !!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Danny,

Just spotted this thread...first of all Happy Belated B-Day!
http://www.hallmark.com/webapp/wcs/...ategories=21&sortBySelect=&categoryId=-102018

And what a great build up of the Giant Insect! Love the colors you used and the effects on the wings and the eyes!

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Very cool, Wolfman! Good to see you cranking out some more kits. I am happy Moebius reissued this kit too!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Dang Wolfie!!! as always, Great job


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Bob,John DeBlasi,Duck Fink,The-Nightsky for the compliments and its a Great kit to get.I plan on hitting the old doc soon and then the victim.Bob thanks for the Birthday E-card that made my day:thumbsup:.Now its back to the Dungeon and finish some more kits!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

wolfman66 said:


> ...Now its back to the Dungeon and finish some more kits!


I had to read this twice as I almost thought you were working on the MS Dungeon kit...that would be cool to see in styrene!

MMM


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Great work brother! I love the choice of paint colors you used. This is definitely a cool kit!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Spocksbeard for the compliments and its a sweet kit and really glad the guys at Moebius and Dencomm brung it back from the dead along with the other MS kits:thumbsup:.Bob if you can only see what all over my bench it basically looks like Santas work shop bench:freak::thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

You know, I was looking at these in my LHS, and thought, hmmm, kinda small....kinda expensive...nah, think I'll pass. 

Well, seeing your buildup, Wolfie, guess I'm gonna havta revisit my LHS!!

Thanks a lot!!

Wayne


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

DANG DANNY!!!!! :drunk:

Sweet and Picture perfect!:thumbsup:
Great job on the old, but new, relic.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Wayne and Steveo for the compliments:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Couple or so questions for you, Dan...I'm assuming you did sub-assemblies on this rascal...do the parts snap together pretty well? Not much gap-osis (a friend of mine coined that word and it seems to work well  )of the parts?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

James the parts on the insect fittings were really great and a breeze to splap together.Dr Deadly parts fit was pretty good only problem that had was the seam on the legs didnt line up that great but no biggie.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

How much painting did you do on the Giant Insect before assembling?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> How much painting did you do on the Giant Insect before assembling?


The body of the insect was done as one piece and once finsihed it was dullcoted and then moved on to the little things like the leggs and then the eyes and wings plus pinchers.Once all was dullcoted then everything went together.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

thankyew! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Came up with an idea for a base for the Giant Insect, Dan...may not be marketable, but hopefully it'll work with the big bugger...stay tuned, frenzied neighbors...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> Came up with an idea for a base for the Giant Insect, Dan...may not be marketable, but hopefully it'll work with the big bugger...stay tuned, frenzied neighbors...


Love to see what it looks like when your done with it.


----------



## terry9911 (Nov 5, 2006)

Reminds me of the "Creepy Crawlers" from Mattel that we use to make in the late 60s. But you could eat these kind of bugs.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

You shall indeed see when it's done, Dan!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> You shall indeed see when it's done, Dan!


Excellent!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

John P said:


> I wonder if I leave the wings out in the sun, if they'll fade to clear.


The wings actually are clear out of the box, no color to them.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

You applied the wash to the inside of the eyes, yes, Dan?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> You applied the wash to the inside of the eyes, yes, Dan?


Yes but dont go heavy go thin on it and once dried repeat and then seal.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

You did an awesome job on this one Wolfie!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got mine this afternoon and WOW... I had no idea of the size :thumbsup: ...can't wait to get 'em all:woohoo::woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks KitJunkie for the compliments and Mcdee isnt that Bug Big


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nudder question, Dan...this is going to be my first time using Tamiya paints (feel free to gasp in shock, boys), and I was wondering if only Tamiya thinner is compatible with the paints or is there a substitute?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> Nudder question, Dan...this is going to be my first time using Tamiya paints (feel free to gasp in shock, boys), and I was wondering if only Tamiya thinner is compatible with the paints or is there a substitute?


Only use Tamiya thinner with Tamiya paints.If your using other acrylic paints like Delta or americana you can use delta paint thinner.But when did the wings on the Giant insect what did was instead of using tamiya thinner used water to thin the clear colors down and then did thin washes on the bottom and tops of the wings and then sealed them and same thing with the eyes.The next one that do will do a wip of it cause want to do the wings a little more different this time around.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the help, big guy! :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

nO PROBLEM:thumbsup:


----------

